# My Pigeon Has A Feather/Skin Problem



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello, Fellow Pigeon Lovers!

I have a farel pigeon which I rescued (he/she fell off a log in the park and appeared ill and starving)... anyway, I treated her for the big three (salmonella, cocci and canker). She has put weight on (I have had her for 6 weeks) and decided to not release her until spring as we are expecting one of the coldest winters on record. At first for about 6 days, she was grounded and would not fly, but now is flying just fine. However, she is losing small feathers and is constantly plucking at the back of her neck where she is now bald! I have tried giving her a warm bath every 2 days and swabbing her down with peroxide mixed with water and putting an antibiotic cream on the bald spot, but she continues to excessively preen out small feathers and has lost a big feather or two from her tail. I would appreciate any help I can get from anyone out there. On examination, even when bathed the night before, there are dandruff like droppings in her cage, which I wash out and clean every day. I suspect she has some sort of parasite (mites or lice). I do not detect any movement like parasitic worms, etc., when checking her feathers. I am taking her to the vet tomorrow. I have read on this site that deworming with Moxydectin will also kill parasites like lice or mites; however, every bird I have had the vet deworm has died and I would rather treat this condition with something to spray on the feathers that is unharmful to the bird when preening. Any recommendations? Is there anything organic and natural that can be used? How about lemon juice and water or saline solutions, followed by a safe moisturing topical cream from the vet, and if so, what should I ask for???

I appreciate your help. Lindylou


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

firstly, the loss of feathers is completely natural, especially around now as most pigeons are going through their "moult".
The "dandruff" like material you are finding in the cage is the remnants of the protective sheath that protects new feathers as they come in.
The bird will preen old feathers out & also strip the sheath from the new feathers coming in.
Do not swab it with peroxide or any kind of cream as this will either just hinder the new feathers from appearing, or cause the bird to pull them out as they wont develop properly.
If you are worried about "mites", you can buy a PERMETHRIN lice & mite spray at the pet shop & spray the bird. Making sure to also spray under the wings and cover the birds eyes & beak while doing so.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, thank you very much, Quazar; I took the pij to the vet and she told me the same thing. She also advised me to "help preen" the pigeons' feathers, as out in the wild, other pigeons usually help in this process by preening areas that cannot be reached by the pigeon itself. She showed me how to do it, making sure, however, not to pull too hard; this should not be necessary if the feather casing has already matured enough to come off and the pij will let you know, because she will start if it is hurting. Since I have been doing this, once I get her before her bedtime, I find that she just loves it and will fall asleep while I preen her cheeks and the back of her head and neck. Of course, I have stopped all other treatments as they are not necessary. After examination of the feathers under a microscope she did not have any mites or lice present.

Thanks again for your advice. Much appreciated! Lindylou


----------

